# chevycruze2012's car washing & pictures thread



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great, but the camera phone doesn't do the work justice. You need to find a digital camera to take some better pictures. Looks great though!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

No my phone is ****. It does better on some days. I think it turned out this way because I gave my 10 month old baby my phone to play with and she probably slobbered all over it and it some of it got on the lens lol. But I do agree =]. And thanks Andrei. Forgot to mention about the picture of my air filter....Got a clean K/N air filter =].


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love that color. 

Car looks so fresh and so clean.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dammit why couldn't you you do a crappy job. Us detailers could always use some extra work haha


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Mick
Yeah this was the color that won me over the others. I really love how it shines up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well rocky87 I offered to do my neighbors back LTZ cruze and she wouldn't let me. I told her she would be getting a 200.00 detail job. I don't charge that much....but as good as I am I should charge a little more than what I do haha. I do love getting in my nice clean fresh car. All that work pays off let me tell ya 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice work! Looks brand new!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you sunline fan. It practically is brand new lol. Only ten months old. 10k on it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great. My BGM needs the same badly. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you xtremeaaron . It's much appreciated 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Washed the new edition to my garage*

Today was the day the car needed a bath after driving two days in rain. I hate when rain dries on your car because it looks like **** Lol. Tell Me what you all think .

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App

View attachment 15223
View attachment 15224
View attachment 15225
View attachment 15226


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Pics don't work! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Washed up the new ECO for the first time today*

I don't know about all of you...but for me being as picky and a perfectionist about everything, I hate seeing the effects of a dirty car. Especially when its mine lol. I bought my 2012 Eco yesterday from my dealer, and on my lunch break I figured I would atleast run my car through their touchless carwash. This is a really good carwash btw. Well it had been raining off an on all day since I picked up my car at 9:30 am that day. At lunch hour, it was starting to clear up. I ran my car through the wash just for the **** of it. Not 20 minutes later after that, it started down pouring like you wouldn't believe. My car would of been fine if I didn't have to drive it home in the rain for an hour. In that time, it got so filthy (to me in my vision), I just had to wash it. Today was the perfect day to do just that. So here are some photos of my giving September her bath for the first time of owner her =]. Hope you all enjoy.
View attachment 15229
View attachment 15230
View attachment 15227
View attachment 15228


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I seen that. I made a new thread....so these pics should work now on the new thread. Im not sure why they didn't work the first time. The thread title is Washed up the new ECO today by hand for the first time. Hope you all can see them=]


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car man, looks good all cleaned up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you. I been doing stuff on it since 8am this morning lol. Washing it was the last thing I did for the day. Got a big job to do tomorrow.(Sunday).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah yes.....fluffin and a buffin....my type of theropy for a nice Saturday.

Lookin good!

Rob


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Robby . Today she gets a even better pampering. She's getting clayed and waxed


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Latest trend is to grind up old tires and mix those in with asphalt with tiny bits of steel still left in that mix. Sticks like crazy to the higher porosity of these newer water based paints like what the Cruze is using. Mineral spirits can be used for the easier ones, but a clay bar for the stubborn ones. Using a double wax job does make it a bit easier the next time.

Road salt in the winter, highway construction in the summer, keeping your car clean is an endless job. What about bugs in your condenser core? Cruze really made this job miserable. Not only cooling problems, but your AC is running at much higher temperatures.

What about road salt killing your lawn? Didn't use to be this way when studded snow tires were used, and concrete is given away to asphalt. Now with old ground up tires with bits of steel in it.

Makes a guy want to throw in the towel. Then the gas we are buying today is also crap. How did Eisenhower managed to built 48,000 miles of new interstate roads for a nickel a gallon gas? Can't even plow the roads today with 55 cents per gallon gas tax.

Back then, minimum wage was a buck per hour, so its seven times more, not eleven and hardly zero new roads to boot. Vehicle population increased by more than a factor of four with 28 times as much as the highway revenue.

Guess what we need is another Eisenhower.

Back then, could also buy a nice looking running car for 150 bucks, today, can't even replace your tire valves for that price.

Not saying America is the worse place to live in, compared to many other countries, but sure isn't the same country I grew up in.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thinks of the song "Those Were The Days"

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm with you... A clean car looks great drives better and makes you a proud PaPa. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

alyupe11 said:


> I'm with you... A clean car looks great drives better and makes you a proud PaPa. Enjoy the new ride.


I couldn't agree with you more. I love cleaning my car. Its one of the funnest hobbies I have lol. I must say that when it comes to detailing, some people may not know how to treat weatherstripping. I found out that MOTHERS protectant is the best for that. So I bought it, tried it, and love it =].


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Whole cruze all pampered up for the week=]. Pictures*

I started cleaning my car at 8am this morning and just got done 2 hours ago lol. Cleaned the inside completely....detailed all the plastic, cleaned the inside and outside windows really good, vacummed in just about every possible piece of carpet, I took the meguiars clay bar to the paint to make it smooth as glass, then I waxed it using my favorite wax, meguiars ultimate liquid wax with my DA polisher also from meguiars. I also conditioned my weather stripping with MOTHERS protectant. All that's left is the wheels and a final detailing job on the outside to give it more of a boost to shine =]. Here are some pictures that I find you will all enjoy. Thanks
View attachment 15296
View attachment 15288
View attachment 15289
View attachment 15290
View attachment 15291
View attachment 15292
View attachment 15293
View attachment 15294
View attachment 15295
View attachment 15287
View attachment 15286
View attachment 15277
View attachment 15278
View attachment 15279
View attachment 15280
View attachment 15281
View attachment 15282
View attachment 15284
View attachment 15283


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great job as always with the detailing man! Your other Cruze always seemed to be spotless, so i'm sure this one will be no different, lol! 

What do you plan on doing to the wheels and what products do you usually use? Do you plan on finishing the outside with a quick detail spray or do you have something else planned? 

I know you are a fan of MOTHERS products, so have you tried MOTHERS Reflection Advanced Top Coat? From it's description on Autogeek.net, it seems perfect as a go to product for that as you say, "final detailing job on the outside to give it more of a boost to shine." Mothers Reflections Advanced Top Coat tops your Mothers Car Wax to increase shine and reflection. Its the finishing touch on any Mothers finish.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

For the wheels im not sure exactly yet since they are polished alloy...it seems to me they are chrome but idk. I usually use my choice of tire dressing for the tires....either meguiars endurance tire aerosol spray, or their hot rims tire spray....for the actual wheel, ill use a quik wax or ultimate quik detailer from meguiars since wheels these days are painted and I treat them as I would if I was washing and polishing the actual paint on the car. Most people don't realize wheels are painted nowadays. I do plan on finishing the outside with a quik detailer and clean the glass to give it that "POP" im really looking for. I may use meguiars ultimate quik wax like always to boost the gloss of the paint. Im hoping to get the wheels done tomorrow when I get home from work. I will wait and see. I tried getting them done today but just couldn't lol. I left one extra thing to do today from lastnight that didn't get finished...and that was vacuum the car out. For some reason, I had to actually clean this one. It has some dirt around the weatherstripping, all the dash plastic had light dust on them, and the rubber thing on each door with the wires going through it was dirty....I was like what the heck lol. My brother said that my eco had been sitting at the dealership since February 10th,2012 so for it sitting that long, its bound to get kinda dirty.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh okay cool. Well it sounds like you got it all planned out man! I guess we'll be waiting for the pictures of the truly finished finished product, lol!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup. I was going to wait and take pictures when I was completely done...but I figured you all would like to know my progress lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*My ECO is SPOTLESS=]*

As I promised a lot of you that I would take some pictures of the finished product when I was done with my car. This should pop some eyes out of sockets lol. Tell me what you all think.
View attachment 15361
View attachment 15362
View attachment 15363
View attachment 15364
View attachment 15365
View attachment 15366
View attachment 15367
View attachment 15368
View attachment 15369


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics.

Just like I said before looks as good if not better then the day it rolled off the factory line at Lordstown.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words =]. I spent 3 hours doing the outside tonight lol. She deserves the best pampering there ever can be....and she has it made with me =]


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice work!

How come you have a different Cruze as your Avatar?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to changing it yet. Let me fix that now =]


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cc12, you make that color look good. No offense to you or any light blue owners, just not my color.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome, now drive the **** thing. No garage queens in here!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I remeber my first detail haha.looks good now get some better pics,not from a potato.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just what I am looking for some one whom details the entire cruzen and buffs real good I will be in your area soon so be on the look out with those cloths at the ready because my cruzen needs a real good Bath and shine .

Be cool stay cozy and good polishing techniques man --see you soon


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Very clean. Glad everyone has their own opinion about the Cruze. It'd look a lot better without the dealer tattoo. 

To me its just a car, you'll never see mine shined up like that. Unless it's coming out the body shop.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. One question though - why are you touching your car in picture 6? You're just getting it dirty again. :th_coolio:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Idk. I washed my hands before I touched it though. I took my microfiber towel and wiped the area where my hand was. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

When will you be in my area? . Maybe we could meet up somewhere and bs or something. I probably would detail yours. I've tried doing my neighbors black ltz and she wouldn't let me lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW. That looks amazing, how long did that detail take you? I usually can never do it on my own, since in Miami sun i will be toasted in an hr, so i ask a friend to help me and we both work on it under the shade.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You really need to get it out of that garage and find a nice park somewhere. The lighting in the garage combined with your camera does all your hard work no justice at all! I can tell though, it must look really really nice when rolling down the road.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well it took me about a day and a half because I cleaned the inside windows cleaned all my plastic interior stuff vacuumed the inside almost every inch I handwashed it Saturday afternoon then clay barred it and waxed it then Sunday I did my wheels and fender liners and shined up alot of my plastic items under the hood and finally did a final inspection on the outside with my Meguiars ultimate quik wax and invisible glass cleaner on my windows. It was a loooooong weekend lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> When will you be in my area? . Maybe we could meet up somewhere and bs or something. I probably would detail yours. I've tried doing my neighbors black ltz and she wouldn't let me lol.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe it wasn't her car she wanted your hands all over. :hitit::th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good! I hope the engine bay matches the body.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup. I added pics lastnight to my garage on here so feel free to check em out

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2LT was spotless, then I had to go do something stupid like taking it out of the garage.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's how I am. I hate it when I have to take it out after I just detailed it...and then mother nature has to ruin my work lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Washing my car today. Mother nature has been horrible for 2 weeks, and now that its sunny, it's time.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh nice. Do you do it by hand or powerwash?. If you do it by hand what kind of soap and materials do you use?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Rain-X 5077557 Wash and Wax with Carnauba Wax Beads - 64 Oz.: Automotive : Walmart.com

Leaves it as if it was just waxed. And with all the rain we get here, it really lasts awhile


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh nice. I use Meguiars ultimate wash and wax with their wash mitt and large drying towel. You can buy their new car kit and it comes with everything you need at one low price

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice....good job...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you =].


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Rain-X 5077557 Wash and Wax with Carnauba Wax Beads - 64 Oz.: Automotive : Walmart.com
> 
> Leaves it as if it was just waxed. And with all the rain we get here, it really lasts awhile


Same stuff I use. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Another chevycruze2012 Clean Cruze Thread...*

I know I posted pictures of my clean car here before but I like to show everyone what a true masterpiece looks like all cleaned up. I spend an average of eight or nine hours a day just to clean my car. My windows are so nice and clean that there's bad glares on the windows haha. Enjoy some of these nice photos I took for you guys.
View attachment 24962
View attachment 24970
View attachment 24978
View attachment 24986
View attachment 24994
View attachment 25002
View attachment 25010
View attachment 25018


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the 15th thread of your Cruze looking clean. We got the picture, you can clean the car. Don't mean to be harsh, but it looks the same. My almost 3 year old Cruze looked just as clean, in rough Miami weather conditions, and it was NOT garage kept, it was in the sun always and washed every 3-4 weeks, if not longer since it rains here randomly.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

8-9 hours A DAY? Are you serious? 

You need to get to get out more and find something else to do with your time because right now you're wasting it.

Here's mine....time spent. 30 minutes.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just like showing different pictures of it. There's nothing wrong with showing of a beautiful car dude.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> This is the 15th thread of your Cruze looking clean. We got the picture, you can clean the car. Don't mean to be harsh, but it looks the same. My almost 3 year old Cruze looked just as clean, in rough Miami weather conditions, and it was NOT garage kept, it was in the sun always and washed every 3-4 weeks, if not longer since it rains here randomly.


Did the words "rough Miami weather" really just go together in a sentence? You mean Miami Ohio, right? Lol

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your right, we are a bunch of cry babies down here. It drops to 69.9 degrees and we wear jackets as if it is snowing, ear muffs and all.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahaha. I was in Orlando once in April and it was like 65 and was rocking t-shirt n shorts and people were looking at me all crazy with scarves on. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I spend an average of eight or nine hours a day just to clean my car.












I spent an hour and a half vacuuming, washing, and cleaning my dash and she looks gorgeous. 



















Then I drove around and hit a bunch of bugs and it rained, and now it's dirty again. CURSE YOU NATURE!

Oh...and that blue Honda in front of my car is practically the same color as your car. It never looks dirty, even when it is.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> 8-9 hours A DAY? Are you serious?
> 
> You need to get to get out more and find something else to do with your time because right now you're wasting it.
> 
> Here's mine....time spent. 30 minutes.


Yeah. I got plenty of time available to me. I don't require much sleep for one so that frees up some extra time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Floor mats are supposed to be inside the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a huge issue with bugs on the front of my cruze, no car washes will ever get these baked things off. Then fall/winter comes and all the car washes start using warm water, bugs come right off with the high pressure gun. 

Call me crazy or frugal, but every thunderstorm with down pouring rain we get I take out a bucket of super hot soapy water and scrub those SOBs off. sure my neighbors think I'm crazy but my car looks great!

EDIT: should add at least I wear a raincoat when I do this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I have a huge issue with bugs on the front of my cruze, no car washes will ever get these baked things off. Then fall/winter comes and all the car washes start using warm water, bugs come right off with the high pressure gun.
> 
> Call me crazy or frugal, but every thunderstorm with down pouring rain we get I take out a bucket of super hot soapy water and scrub those SOBs off. sure my neighbors think I'm crazy but my car looks great!
> 
> EDIT: should add at least I wear a raincoat when I do this.


Ohhh...you're one of THOSE neighbors.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Call me crazy or frugal, but every thunderstorm with down pouring rain we get I take out a bucket of super hot soapy water and scrub those SOBs off. sure my neighbors think I'm crazy but my car looks great!


Yeah I'd call that crazy alright. And dumb too. LOL


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah. I got plenty of time available to me. I don't require much sleep for one so that frees up some extra time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I would start going to all the local Mom and Pop dealers and see if you can start getting your foot in the door to start reconditioning some cars. Start advertising on craigslist or something. Even if you start doing it cheap but still do a quality job you can quickly build a good business for yourself.

Go to VistaPrint and order yourself some business cards.

Before I did a career change into IT, I was doing CAD/CAM programming for the machining industry and there was a guy (Disabled - had a bum right hand) that would come to the shop and detail employees car's on site for like $60. He made a pretty good living for himself basically making $200 a day (tax free) detailing cars and this was about 15 years ago.

This is just an example of with a little bit of creativity and ambition what can be accomplished. Get out and market yourself instead of waxing your hood for 8 hours a day


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

GET THAT CAR OUT OF THAT **** GARAGE!!!!!!!! Anything's better than in there, even a corn field.

Nice shine to the wheels though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

99 xc600 , what a great Idea . I am still thinking where is this guy once a week when I do not clean the IT , sure could use a handy detailer on Saturday mornings to clean and wax , pick up and Vacuum . .... Good Luck with your new business chevycruze2012 !
View attachment 25050


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have thought about doing those business cards. I'm not sure why I haven't gotten around to do any yet. And as a side note I don't do all of my car all in one day I actually break it up into separate days and do so much one day then come back and do more the next day. I know that the way that I clean my car is frowned upon some people don't agree with it and look at me like I'm an idiot but if you had the same qualities and share the same passion for cars as I do you would spend as much time cleaning your car as I do mine. The problem with me is I'm a perfectionist and I like everything nice and tidy so cleaning my car is going to take and require more time to do than a normal person would do.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> This is the 15th thread of your Cruze looking clean. We got the picture, you can clean the car. Don't mean to be harsh, but it looks the same. My almost 3 year old Cruze looked just as clean, in rough Miami weather conditions, and it was NOT garage kept, it was in the sun always and washed every 3-4 weeks, if not longer since it rains here randomly.




You spelled Gandolf wrong iKermit and what are you going to bring when he posts his 21 'st showing ? Popcorn .

Give me back the Title of R.F.D. I earned that status . You can add Gandolf to that . People have learned to appreciate the little things that we accomplish more than accolades !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

We really do mean Gandalf. When he posts his 21st thread about this, i am going to bring meguiar's CEO.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The problem with me is I'm a perfectionist and I like everything nice and tidy so cleaning my car is going to take and require more time to do than a *sane *person would do.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Fixed that for you. 

8-9 hours a day is what most people spend working a living, including commuting time. You put so much time into that car, and the moment some idiot blows a red light or rear ends you, it will all come crashing down. When the insurance replaces the bumpers with aftermarket bumper covers instead of OEM to save money and they don't quite fit 100% the same as the original one did, you'll see the defects every single time you wash your car and it will drive you insane. 

It's a car dude, point A to point B. It's a nice car, I'll give it that, and you do keep it very clean, but seriously, go out and do something productive. You'll clean the paint right off the car at this rate. 



brian v said:


> You spelled Gandolf wrong iKermit and what are you going to bring when he posts his 21 'st showing ? Popcorn .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandalf


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I know that the way that I clean my car is frowned upon some people don't agree with it and look at me like I'm an idiot but if you had the same qualities and share the same passion for cars as I do you would spend as much time cleaning your car as I do mine.


I don't know which is worse, your compulsion to clean the cruze or mine of constantly admiring my car. Think I have looked out the window 6 times today already at my sweet ride!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Think I have looked out the window 6 times today already at my sweet ride!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

How do u clean the engine bay anyways? Mines getting way to dirty after I got that hack&slash recall done on my belly pan.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I have a huge issue with bugs on the front of my cruze, no car washes will ever get these baked things off. Then fall/winter comes and all the car washes start using warm water, bugs come right off with the high pressure gun.
> 
> Call me crazy or frugal, but every thunderstorm with down pouring rain we get I take out a bucket of super hot soapy water and scrub those SOBs off. sure my neighbors think I'm crazy but my car looks great!
> 
> EDIT: should add at least I wear a raincoat when I do this.


Hadn't thought of this. I love this idea, and yes, my neighbors think I'm somewhat crazy (and my wife knows it).


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Toothbrush 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 8-9 hours a day is what most people spend working a living, including commuting time. You put so much time into that car, and the moment some idiot blows a red light or rear ends you, it will all come crashing down. When the insurance replaces the bumpers with aftermarket bumper covers instead of OEM to save money and they don't quite fit 100% the same as the original one did, you'll see the defects every single time you wash your car and it will drive you insane.
> 
> ...






What does that have to do with what I have earned ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> How do u clean the engine bay anyways? Mines getting way to dirty after I got that hack&slash recall done on my belly pan.


I use the stuff from Auto geek.net its called detailers Pro Series engine degreaser. I also use detailing sticks and brushes that can get into tight crevices and spaces. Cover up anything that is electrical in the engine bay so it doesn't get wet and short out anything like your oxygen sensors and stuff like that. I would even tape off the engine oil cap and the dipstick. Prince of the loose debris and dirt from the engine was low pressure water and then spray the degreaser on the heavy areas and wait for a few minutes and while you wait...aggitate the dirty and greasy areas with brushes. Once you've done all your scrubbing with the brushes and the degreaser has set for its proper time then you can rinse it off with low pressure water and let the engine bay dry out in the sun. I would keep everything covered while everything dries out in the Sun. Autogek.net sells a special blower that cuts down the drying time on this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Right on. There's a car wash behind my work that does engine cleaning.....but there disclaimer in there brochure about the dangers of washing newer car engines due to the amount of sensors and electrical components. They say there not responsible for electrical problems after the wash :-/


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> 99 xc600 , what a great Idea . I am still thinking where is this guy once a week when I do not clean the IT , sure could use a handy detailer on Saturday mornings to clean and wax , pick up and Vacuum . .... Good Luck with your new business chevycruze2012 !
> View attachment 25050


Thank you man. Its hard too get this type of business started. I'm always working. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Right on. There's a car wash behind my work that does engine cleaning.....but there disclaimer in there brochure about the dangers of washing newer car engines due to the amount of sensors and electrical components. They say there not responsible for electrical problems after the wash :-/


As long as you cover up all the electrical stuff on the engine bay and rinse with low pressure water you'll be OK. Theres a thread on how to clean your engine bay on autogeek.net. I'll find it tonight and ill send you the link. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> GET THAT CAR OUT OF THAT **** GARAGE!!!!!!!! Anything's better than in there, even a corn field.
> 
> Nice shine to the wheels though.


I actually got my car out for a whole week lol. Heck I haven't even done anything detailing related since I got it out a week ago. And thank you for the compliment I appreciate it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just use simple green on my engine with a denture tooth brush and rinse. If I want to get fancy armoral the plastic parts, go for a drive and lightly buff it out. I did the IC piping on my eco and it turned out ok for a quick job. Even on my Buick I had it clean to the point there was no need for engine cleaners ever. I used to wash my car as much as you but the construction areas are too much of my route to and from anything so it's a total waste unless I don't drive my car at all.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I just like showing different pictures of it. There's nothing wrong with showing of a beautiful car dude.


Ignore the haters. I don't understand why people come on here to bitch all the time. (I get the irony.) 

Don't feel bad, I take a good 4-5 hours when I wash wax and detail my car. If I bust out the rug and upholstery cleaner than its closer to 8. I only do that once a year usually. My last car I don't think I did it once in the 3 years. But if I actually apply wax, wait for it and then go back to make sure I do a great job getting it back off. It takes a good 2-3 hours.

Great job nonetheless.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Idk. I washed my hands before I touched it though. I took my microfiber towel and wiped the area where my hand was.


How do you get into your car? I mean, you touch it trying to get in, and then it gets dirty, so you clean it again, and then you try and get in again... it's a vicious cycle.

Maybe you should teach your girlfriend how to detail your Cruze so you can get in it, and then she can clean up after you. Be sure and take pictures. You will get lots of likes.

Only problem with this is you will have to leave her behind since she can't get in the car without getting it dirty.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

mattjt21 said:


> Ignore the haters. I don't understand why people come on here to bitch all the time. (I get the irony.)
> 
> Don't feel bad, I take a good 4-5 hours when I wash wax and detail my car. If I bust out the rug and upholstery cleaner than its closer to 8. I only do that once a year usually. My last car I don't think I did it once in the 3 years. But if I actually apply wax, wait for it and then go back to make sure I do a great job getting it back off. It takes a good 2-3 hours.
> 
> Great job nonetheless.


Thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. My grandparents keep telling me the same thing like what another member said about rubbing the paint clean off of it. And I said to them that I wasn't...if anything, im actually helping the paints life last longer. The way I see it, if you do the regular washing, waxing and normal care a car should be treated, it will not disappoint you in the long run. Meaning, its shine and condition will be what you want it to be 10 or so years from now. Get a load of this...I asked this myth (washing and waxing the paint too much will it hurt the paint over time) to a couple guys at meguiars and mothers, and they kinda chuckled and said, well "In fact, the more you do it, the better off the paint is going to be". So bottom line, im gonna keep washing and polishing the **** out of my car lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> How do you get into your car? I mean, you touch it trying to get in, and then it gets dirty, so you clean it again, and then you try and get in again... it's a vicious cycle.
> 
> Maybe you should teach your girlfriend how to detail your Cruze so you can get in it, and then she can clean up after you. Be sure and take pictures. You will get lots of likes.
> 
> Only problem with this is you will have to leave her behind since she can't get in the car without getting it dirty.


If your referring to me tucking mf towels around the door handles on the exterior, I just put them on there while im cleaning the windows because I open up the doors and roll down the windows to clean the edges good and I don't want to touch the handles while I do it. The only handle I ever want to touch while im detailing the whole car is the driver door handle. If im not washing the car and its fully detailed, there is only one handle that is touched...and its the driver door handle lol. I know it sounds crazy, but im a freak about this type of thing. You all should really watch me how I do my car. YOu might even get a kick out of it lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I asked this myth (washing and waxing the paint too much will it hurt the paint over time) to a couple guys at meguiars and mothers, and they kinda chuckled and said, well "In fact, the more you do it, the better off the paint is going to be". So bottom line, im gonna keep washing and polishing the **** out of my car lol.


Isnt that like asking a salesman if what he is selling is right for you... Of course he will say yes, its money in his pocket... But as long as you dont make it through the clear coat it can always be added to...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

What I do know about clear coat, is its so thick. Its like 500 sheets of printing paper but compressed to one. Its hard to think of it this way, but its something I learned from my uncle that owns his own bodyshop in iowa. As long as your not using a paint defect remover like a compound, your not going to use any clear coat up. If its a wax, detailer, or carwash soap, then its doing any harm to the clear. Just an FYI...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. My grandparents keep telling me the same thing like what another member said about rubbing the paint clean off of it. And I said to them that I wasn't...if anything, im actually helping the paints life last longer. The way I see it, if you do the regular washing, waxing and normal care a car should be treated, it will not disappoint you in the long run. Meaning, its shine and condition will be what you want it to be 10 or so years from now. Get a load of this...I asked this myth (washing and waxing the paint too much will it hurt the paint over time) to a couple guys at meguiars and mothers, and they kinda chuckled and said, well "In fact, the more you do it, the better off the paint is going to be". So bottom line, im gonna keep washing and polishing the **** out of my car lol.


I jokingly said something about rubbing the paint clean off. Considering I washed and waxed and detailed my first car every other weekend, I'd say I know what it's like, but 8-9 hours *a day*? I can install an entire sound system in a Cruze *and* detail the interior after I'm done in 9 hours. Just saying...you can do far more productive things with that time than clean a car that's going to get dirty again the moment you drive it outside. Everyone here can appreciate someone who takes very good care of their car, but there is a law of diminishing returns that applies very well here. I mean, if it makes you happy and you have fun with it, great. Sure beats my brother in law playing computer games for 16 hours a day and going to sleep at 4AM every morning...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think by spending so much time cleaning your cruze you are missing the best part..... driving the cruze!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> What I do know about clear coat, is its so thick. Its like 500 sheets of printing paper but compressed to one. Its hard to think of it this way, but its something I learned from my uncle that owns his own bodyshop in iowa. As long as your not using a paint defect remover like a compound, your not going to use any clear coat up. If its a wax, detailer, or carwash soap, then its doing any harm to the clear. Just an FYI...


I have to agree, asking Meguiars or Mothers is like asking windex if their glass cleaner is better than soap and water. 
If you want a legitimate answer, ask Dupont or whomever bought them.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I think by spending so much time cleaning your cruze you are missing the best part..... driving the cruze!


Oh I drive it. Not as much as I should. ..but atleast its being driven. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you need an intervention. I'm going to send my 6 year old daughter over after she just had some ice cream and have her touch all the handles on the car. LOL.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

99_XC600 said:


> I think you need an intervention. I'm going to send my 6 year old daughter over after she just had some ice cream and have her touch all the handles on the car. LOL.


I was thinking more along the lines of some medication, one would have to have the self realization to see having this much attention to detail is definitely OCD. Nothing wrong with that, just need to use this ability for good, tons of people would love someone with this level of perfectionism to clean their cars. 

Heck I have tons of time and none I want to give up for cleaning anything. After 1.5 years just finally wiped down the inside doors, door sills, dash, console & shifter area. Would love to find someone else to do it, especially if I know they were a perfectionist.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only issue with me wanting to start my own business in detailing is I need it to be a secure and stable income. I'd have to either go from full time to part time at my job or quit in order to do cars for money. Because right now with me working full time. ..I don't really have the time. I barely have enough time to do mine lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The only issue with me wanting to start my own business in detailing is I need it to be a secure and stable income. I'd have to either go from full time to part time at my job or quit in order to do cars for money. Because right now with me working full time. ..I don't really have the time. I barely have enough time to do mine lol.


Priority's brother, you can't start a business without any current customers. Start small, on the side and forget your own car just so you can start doing something you obviously love & actually making some money at it. 

Would you not feel even more pride in your work if once done you actually had something to show for it? Just think for a second if you could even get 2-3 people it would pay for all those waxes and cleaners you are buying every month and you would not need to start threads like this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If you dedicate 9 hours + a day learning a skill, you will make LOTS of money. Or 9 hours + a day thinking of a business idea, you could get a lot of ideas. Detailing would make you money, but don't think it will be stable income immedietly, until you have a client base, and need to hire employee's to keep up... All business that start, usually fail within the first year because of poor planning. So dedicate 9 hours + a day making a plan.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Time is money. And if you want to do well in the Detailing business you best *perfect the craft* in a MUCH shorter time period to allow for other jobs in a 8-12 hr day.

And honestly most people are cheap. And most people don't care or see imperfections like those of us who pay attention to those details. They'd rather pay small for a job that gives satisfactory results (ie. shiny paint and tires) and could care less if the finish has minor swirls here and there.

The real money would be from the wealthy clientele who drive luxury/sports cars. Spending a couple hundred on a wash-n-detail is nothing to them.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*All detailed and looking good for Easter*

Well I know this may get old for members to see my car constantly when I detail it but I admire my own ride and love to show her off. So here she is. I'm proud of myself to how I treat it and don't care what anyone else says. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

and I haven't even got out of bed yet....


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like it's still wet. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Looks like it's still wet.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Yeah it does. The meguiars Ultimate quick wax and quik detailer has that affect lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The angle is to get the metallic in the picture. But this is with Groits Garage liquid glaze. By far the best I've ever used. I try to stay away from the autozone waxes. Zymōl used to be my favorite until they started carrying it at O'Reilley auto parts. Now it's watered down junk. Chemical Guys probably makes some of the best stuff on the market. 

Wipes on nice and light and comes off even easier. 

View attachment 74986



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you even drive it today? Lol h34r:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Did you even drive it today? Lol h34r:


No not yet. I might get it out tonight for a bit tho to test out my blue leds

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Tom_Cruze said:


> The official North American debut of the 2011 Chevrolet Cruze is getting pretty near and the guys on Autoguide have all the pricing on all the different trims of the Cruze available to us here in North America. Here's the link to the article on Autoguide.
> 
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...ing-announced-base-car-to-start-at-16995.html



Where do you buy your wax from?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Where do you buy your wax from?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


If ur asking me I get it either online or at Walmart. I use the meguiars ultimate liquid wax. I use anything that's from their ultimate line of products. It's the best. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I was trying to quote cruzetech, and ask him, but for some reason it quoted someone else's random post. Wth?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Well I was trying to quote cruzetech, and ask him, but for some reason it quoted someone else's random post. Wth?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Interestingly enough, Autozone just started carrying it. So now I hope it doesn't go downhill. Otherwise, you can order it from their website. You'd literally think you're rubbing baby oil on the paint. Then it dries to a dull haze and the weight of the cloth when you remove it is about all you need to get it off the car. I think the OP should give it a try if he like the Meguiars so much.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Additionally, here's a shot of the bottle. Op try this and tell me what you think. It's stupid cheap as well $12.99 if I recall
View attachment 75050



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Additionally, here's a shot of the bottle. Op try this and tell me what you think. It's stupid cheap as well $12.99 if I recall
> View attachment 75050
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard this griots garage stuff is awesome to use but none have i tried ant of it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Threads merged. 

Again.

Add this one to your bookmarks so you can find it next time. 

kthnxbai


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Too many people washing the cruze these days . I just drive mine !


----------

